# Trouble with mpd5 dialup host



## okeeblow (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm trying to set up net/mpd5 as a dial-in modem host using my USR Courier 56k modem. I can successfully connect the two sides manually with "ATA" in Minicom while dialing on the other end, but I can't get mpd5 to initiate a connection successfully.

Here is my mpd5.conf:


```
startup:
        # Enable TCP-Wrapper (hosts_access (5)) to block unfriendly clients
        #set global enable tcp-wrapper
        # Configure the console
        set user nicole pantsu admin
        set console self 127.0.0.1 5005
        set console open

default:
        load dialin0

dialin0:
        create bundle static B1
        set ipcp ranges 172.16.0.40/32 172.16.1.2/32

        create link static L1 modem
# Set bundle to use
        set link action bundle B1
        #log +auth +bund +fsm +ipcp +lcp +link +phys +ecp +chat +chat2 +iface +console
# Authenticate peer with chap-md5
        set link no pap chap eap
        set link enable chap-md5
# Configure modem
        set modem device /dev/cuau0
        set modem var $DialPrefix "DT"
        set modem idle-script AnswerCall
# Permit incoming calls using this link
        set link enable incoming
```

My desktop is 172.16.0.40. The eventual goal is to establish PPP, give the client an IP of 172.16.1.2, then stick it behind NAT with PF for Internet access.

I have my modem configured with "ATS32=2" to answer the call when I press the Voice/Data button. The log shows a connection initiation and I can hear the two modems handshaking in the Courier's speaker, but the other side hangs at "Establishing connection" and my mpd5.log fills with repeated line buffer overflow warnings:


```
Apr  2 20:56:48 emi mpd5: [L1] CHAT: Detected Hayes compatible modem.
Apr  2 20:56:48 emi mpd5: [L1] CHAT: Waiting for ring...
Apr  2 20:58:10 emi mpd5: [L1] CHAT: warning: line buffer overflow
Apr  2 20:58:37 emi last message repeated 542 times
```

Has anybody set something like this up before? There are very few examples available online.


----------



## johnblue (Apr 4, 2013)

I do not have a direct answer but some observations that may be of help .. 

Given that you were able to setup the connection manually, I am going to assume that establishing link is not an issue.   After the link has been established next, as you may know, is the PPP authentication before proceeding on to the network protocol phase.  I'm wondering if it is choking on chap-md5?  Have you tried to roll auth back?

Failing that flow control might be an issue too.  <shrug>

btw .. I'm a fan of the blog.  Loved all of the FTA dishes.


----------

